# What kind of pigeon?



## irish123 (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone know what kind of pigeon this is? Well I guess it is a pigeon anyway. It was sitting on my roof one day for about an hour. I live in northern Missouri. The feathers on the legs covered it's feet. If you need any other pics I have them. 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

looks like an english trumpeter pigeonto me ,from what I gather they arent the best flyers and pretty much just for show 
http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/BRKTrumpeterP.html
http://pets.webshots.com/album/546693208oOugNX


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

*What kind of pigeon*

It looks like an Uzbeck tumbler. These birds are suppose to have a unique flying style.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

does that bird have an upper beak ? do you have a side head shot of it ? heres a page with the uzbeks for comparison if you wanted to look  http://www.davidspigeons.com/


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> *does that bird have an upper beak ?* do you have a side head shot of it ? heres a page with the uzbeks for comparison if you wanted to look  http://www.davidspigeons.com/


I thought that also, something doesn't look right about the face


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I think the top is there. The dark spot you see looks like tip of upper beak.
Daryl


----------



## irish123 (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is a side shot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

ok then its definately a trumpeter cuz the uzbeks have short beaks  glad it hasa beak too cuz I was worried there for a sec lol  thats my opinion anyways


----------



## irish123 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the help. Would you guess it is someones that got loose or are these birds in the wild sometimes?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would guess it got lost from a loft... it is pretty...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That bird won't survive for any time at all on its own. Please catch it and give it a home. Once you have the bird, you will probably find a band on one of the legs that could lead us to the owner .. just please try to get it in where it will be safe for now.

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is a gorgeous bird! How lucky you are that he's chosen you. Bring that good looking bird in and you won't regret it!


----------

